# Right arm/biceps get really tired while playing



## Slavocracy (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been playing about 2 and a half years and I've noticed whenever I'm playing anything fast or with a lot of palm mutes, especially continuous breakdowns, my right arm/biceps get really tired.

I have my guitar strapped on where the top is at about my belly button, and I feel as if I went a bit lower that my arm would stop hurting a lot, but I have a lot of trouble playing down low because my left hand just can't reach notes or play nearly as fast.

I can't rest my arm on my guitar or anything like that either because it's uncomfortable.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 20, 2011)

You are too tense. Practice on relaxing your arm while playing, because it could also lead to playing related injuries. In my opinion, something more important then playing fast is playing relaxed.


----------



## Dvaienat (Jun 20, 2011)

I've also been playing for 2 1/2 years, and I have encountered similar problems, but only on tremolo picking. I've solved this by relaxing my arm. I still pick back and forth using my arm, but it is relaxed and not tense. 

In short - I reccomend relaxing your arm. It should help.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 20, 2011)

i just play more


----------



## Kemono (Jun 20, 2011)

Slavocracy said:


> I've been playing about 2 and a half years and I've noticed whenever I'm playing anything fast or with a lot of palm mutes, especially continuous breakdowns, my right arm/biceps get really tired.
> 
> I have my guitar strapped on where the top is at about my belly button, and I feel as if I went a bit lower that my arm would stop hurting a lot, but I have a lot of trouble playing down low because my left hand just can't reach notes or play nearly as fast.
> 
> I can't rest my arm on my guitar or anything like that either because it's uncomfortable.


Right handed guitarists playing strat style guitar should rest the guitar on their left leg. 

Classical players practice technique with attention to detail, starting from holding the guitar. For example, see Jamie Andreas "chair and the pillow" -- GuitarPrinciples Students Play - The Chair & Cup: Davey

You'll most likely want to eventually play in different positions such as standing or getting fancy, dancing around, playing with teeth, etc. Keep the sitting practice as a basis for being relaxed and carry that over to other positions.


----------



## turbo (Jun 20, 2011)

could also be stress from trying to play faster. like not playing guitar for a year and then picking one up and trying some tapping techniques. hands get pretty tired pretty quick.

and mostly body tension as previously stated.
im much more relaxed on my ibanez rg220 than on my ibanez k7. I can play my 220 for 2 hours with not even a hint of fatigue. but my k7, after an hour, im done.
and thats also partly because of the neck differences as well.


----------



## kaanman36 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have heard it said many times . . . 

If you want to play fast, you need to learn to play relaxed. You will develop better speed (and more importantly accuracy) when the muscles in your arm are relaxed.

It may seem slower at first, but in the long run, you will be faster and better.


----------



## GATA4 (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps you're using too much of your actual arm when playing. If you're constantly flexing your biceps/triceps/forearm while playing, they will definitely get tired and you will hurt after a while.

A lot of fluidity and comfort comes from playing more with your wrist, and I would advise that you see if you could incorporate more of that into your playing. A palm mute should be more of a "flick" motion with your wrist rather than an entire arm movement. Also, if you notice that you tense up your entire arm when you are alternate picking really fast, try to relax and play more with your wrist. 

You should use your arm more for stability, positioning, and anchoring rather than for picking. 

Also, perhaps you should try raising your guitar...if you have it too low, you can really limit the motion of your picking hand, thus possibly straining your entire arm.

Hope this helps yo


----------



## bonethug (Jun 21, 2011)

play through it. Dont focus on the fact that your arm is fatiguing. If your playing a show use your wrist until your arm muscles are good again. Thats my best advice.


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 21, 2011)

As a drummer/Percussionist and someone who has marched and been playing for years now. You need to relax. I tell all my students and aspiring musicians that the most important thing you can do is relax. It actually takes practice and focus but once you get it...you got it. It will prevent injuries and make you look more controlled.

You know how experts make it look easy? Cause they are relaxed.

Also, I sit sometimes like I'm holding a classical guitar with it resting on my left leg at an upward 45 degree angle with my leg slightly elevated. (Right handed).

You can try to strengthen your muscles but if you overdo you could permanently damage your body. Hope this helps.


----------



## Slavocracy (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks all! I'll try to relax more, any tips on relaxing?

also: my arm just kinda feels like it's too long to play up high, it always just wants to go lower, but I can't due to my other arm not being able to reach for shit.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 22, 2011)

Slavocracy said:


> Thanks all! I'll try to relax more, any tips on relaxing?
> 
> also: my arm just kinda feels like it's too long to play up high, it always just wants to go lower, but I can't due to my other arm not being able to reach for shit.




This might help!


----------



## turbo (Jun 22, 2011)

play like you dont care what people think.

relax with some deep breaths. clear you mind. play what naturally falls into place.
warm up exercises for like 30 minutes before you actually try playing anything at all.
a nice warm up is very helpful. have a tv or radio on in the back.

and dont grab it like you want it, you should actually hold the guitar. find a position thats comfortable, and and let your hands work around the guitar.


so say youre sitting down, find a position thats comfortable for you and your guitar...then place your left arm on the neck and the right arm into picking position......does this feel ok? and then move your arms away.....does the guitar stay put or move? if it moves, find a different position. if it stays, put your hands into position and play something. if it goes smoothly and youre not repositioning the guitar around every 5 seconds, then thats the position you want. and if you notice while playing in this position, your hands and arms wont be tense because your playing around the guitar, not with it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 22, 2011)

Shift positions while playing. I have to move around and shift my weight as well as changing axe position at points in the song. It's not something I think about really, just kinda happens when I'm zoning out in the music. When I'm in a tremelo pic'n melody section I often put the guitar body on my right hip and my left arm holds the neck out in front more(like holding a machine gun). Obviously for intricate left hand work I have to come back to a more traditional form. For sitting down, I prefer to use a regular armless kitchen style chair and lean back while crossing my shoes with straight legs, or sit up straight and let the guitar hang naturally straight down.


----------



## rvoteary (Jun 22, 2011)

REEEEE-LAAAAXXXX

Pretty much what everybody's saying, if you're tense then you arm is gonna get tired


----------



## zackh (Jun 22, 2011)

turbo said:


> your hands and arms wont be tense because your playing around the guitar, not with it.



This statement goes against all concepts of ergonomics... Did you mean something different?


----------



## turbo (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Slavocracy (Jun 23, 2011)

Blake1970 said:


> This might help!


hahah true

I took kemono's advice of playing on my left leg instead of my right and found that it's much more comfortable. I'm still trying to find the sweet spot, but nevertheless it's getting much better and I am trying to relax more 

Thanks again for all the advice everyone


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 25, 2011)

bonethug said:


> play through it. Dont focus on the fact that your arm is fatiguing.




Sorry but this its just plain terrible advice and following it is a sure fire way to get carpal tunnel and end your ability to ever play again.
Listen to what your body is trying to tell you and stop if you start feeling pain/fatigue in your arms. As someone that trem picks constantly and at warp tempos, trust me on this. Relax your whole body. Find a position that is most comfortable for you. Grab a metronome and set it at a slow tempo and practice your trem picking. Pay attention to how you are playing when you practice trem picking. Are you tense right before you start? Then take a deep breath. Chill. Is your picking ergonomical or is it weird and ineffecient? Change your pick grip and how you make each stroke. Im almost 100% sure that that last bit is what is causing you to tire and hurt easily.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 26, 2011)

1) Take a guitar lesson to see if you hold your guitar properly, and to have someone help you find a comfortable position.

2) Beginners playing teh brootalz often have equipment...that is ill suited for it. They have a tendancy to strum harder to get a bigger sound. Try playing with lighter gauge so you will *have* to strum less hard.

-Your arm practically shouldn't move except to position you hand at the proper height, most of the strumming actually comes fro the wrist. (Imagine your arm as an old fashioned record stereo arm)


----------



## bonethug (Jun 26, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Sorry but this its just plain terrible advice and following it is a sure fire way to get carpal tunnel and end your ability to ever play again.
> Listen to what your body is trying to tell you and stop if you start feeling pain/fatigue in your arms. As someone that trem picks constantly and at warp tempos, trust me on this. Relax your whole body. Find a position that is most comfortable for you. Grab a metronome and set it at a slow tempo and practice your trem picking. Pay attention to how you are playing when you practice trem picking. Are you tense right before you start? Then take a deep breath. Chill. Is your picking ergonomical or is it weird and ineffecient? Change your pick grip and how you make each stroke. Im almost 100% sure that that last bit is what is causing you to tire and hurt easily.


 
Or, itll build muscle and stamina. Dood he said his arm hurts carpal tunnel is in your hands. I do get what your saying though. I just mearly posted what worked for me through the years.


----------



## orakle (Jun 26, 2011)

relaxing is not the key

you're simply using the wrong muscle

you need to start using only your wrist

voila pain is gone !


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 27, 2011)

do not listen to these people. You need to really study yourself and find out what you believe is wrong with your wrist. If you push too hard incorrectly you will permanently damage your wrist. There is only so many ways to push yourself in a healthy manner. First you have to make sure you are actually doing it correctly. Studied your hands,wrists, etc and how they should bend and what muscle groups are being used and see which ones you should be using.

Point is, I am a percussionist...I use my hands daily for music and I have a healed broken wrist but it does not affect my playing because I use the proper muscles to play. If I didnt...my wrist would be screwed. I believe you should study how your body works and do what you think is best...and relaxing is always an answer since it will not hurt you in the long run.


----------



## turbo (Jun 27, 2011)

GSingleton said:


> do not listen to these people. You need to really study yourself and find out what you believe is wrong with your wrist. If you push too hard incorrectly you will permanently damage your wrist. There is only so many ways to push yourself in a healthy manner. First you have to make sure you are actually doing it correctly. Studied your hands,wrists, etc and how they should bend and what muscle groups are being used and see which ones you should be using.
> 
> Point is, I am a percussionist...I use my hands daily for music and I have a healed broken wrist but it does not affect my playing because I use the proper muscles to play. If I didnt...my wrist would be screwed. I believe you should study how your body works and do what you think is best...and relaxing is always an answer since it will not hurt you in the long run.




so everyone is wrong, and only you are THE only one who knows anything? lets see, drums/percussion..have way more muscles to use than guitar players? we all use the same muscles all together?

playing a guitar Is nothing like banging on a bongo.its just not, sorry.

so sorry.so so sorry.


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 27, 2011)

turbo said:


> so everyone is wrong, and only you are THE only one who knows anything? lets see, drums/percussion..have way more muscles to use than guitar players? we all use the same muscles all together?
> 
> playing a guitar Is nothing like banging on a bongo.its just not, sorry.
> 
> so sorry.so so sorry.



Well, too bad I play guitar as well and you're ignorant of your own body. 
All I am saying is he study his body. Trust me, when you've played about 5-8 hours a day for 11 years, and you teach percussion, guitar, and piano...I think I would know how someone's arms and wrists work. Enjoy.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 27, 2011)

bonethug said:


> Or, itll build muscle and stamina. Dood he said his arm hurts carpal tunnel is in your hands. I do get what your saying though. I just mearly posted what worked for me through the years.



And Im going off of the advice of college professors, professional touring guitarists and MI graduates. Taking frequent breaks while learning to play any technique on the guitar that is strenuous as well as learning to play while completely relaxed will allow you to build your muscles in a safe way that will minimize repetitive motion injuries. Paying attention to how he plays will allow him to focus on building up the correct muscles. Again this will go a long way towards fighting repetitive motion injuries and against sloppy technique. I apologize if I come off as a dick, but if there is one thing I do well, its trem pick. (listen to the track through the deathamorphosis on the reverbnation link in my sig as an example)

I used to pick sloppy and inefficiently too. Then when I started getting lessons and taking college music classes (such as classical ensemble and performing rock band) I actually had to relearn how to play guitar using better technique. Id rather save OP this hell and hassle by riding him to learn proper technique now instead of him hurting himself or sounding like crap due to bad technique.


----------



## turbo (Jun 27, 2011)

whats that he says at the end of figure 7 ? 
"stay loose,work away any tension, and dont play if it hurts"


----------



## pstol (Jun 30, 2011)

Work on picking from your wrist, you'll be able to pickup more control and speed and will become exhausted at a much slower rate. Just practice alternate picking only using your wrist to a metronome just playing 16th notes at 2 measures per fret starting at zero, going to twelve and then moving onto the next string. It's extremely boring but after 1-2 weeks of this even at once a day, you'll notice a huge improvement.


----------



## Slavocracy (Jul 12, 2011)

I've noticed my picking hand is being strained even while I'm not playing the guitar. I can just be "resting" my arm on my guitar and it will get tired, because it isn't actually resting. There is nowhere on my guitar that I'm aware of, for my right arm to rest. It just kind of dangles awkwardly and I have to hold it up. Suggestions...?

Also: I am playing with my wrist.


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 12, 2011)

You should get your wrist checked out if it hurts just dangling.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 13, 2011)

It's so easy to say relax, but sometimes hard to do!

You could warm up too- forward and backward circular swinging of arms is good to get the blood going. Also- try stretching around your shoulder (arm across the body at shoulder level) and stretching your wrists. Finally, massage the muscles regularly helps clear some lactic acid from them.

Loads of downstrokes is very demanding, so the above should help get your arms ready and avoid any strain/injuries if you're pushing them for long periods of time.

Re: relaxing- just conscously relax your arm when you feel it starting to tense.

Drink plenty of water and have breaks too. You could be at a point where you're pushing yourself a little more than you used to and it just takes time to get the muscle stamina up there. Maybe pushups would help too?


----------



## Strobe (Jul 14, 2011)

Of course the idea about playing relaxed is good advice. Here are another few possible solutions you can try.

1) Adjust where you have your strap.

2) See if you can play the notes/chords with minimal motion (_unless playing the Who, in which case, do the opposite_). If your entire arm is moving alternate pick a note, it might be accomplished with smaller finger/wrist movements

3) I happen to love V shaped guitars because the way I can hold them feels better to me. It is a bit more vertical, and I can rest the center of the V on my leg when doing a solo. I also like the way they play sitting, with the V straddling my leg.


----------



## Slavocracy (Aug 4, 2011)

Seems as if no matter what I do, one of my arms feels wrong. If I get into a position where my right arm is comfortable, it is by sacrificing my left arm, and now my left arm feels uncomfortable and starts to get strained.

I don't get it. And I never had this problem before, only until about 5 months ago.

edit: when I play as high as say, the beatles would .. my right arm is a lot more relaxed. However, my left WRIST started hurting after about 10 minutes of playing like that. again, when one arm is comfortable, the other is not.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 4, 2011)

Slavocracy said:


> Seems as if no matter what I do, one of my arms feels wrong. If I get into a position where my right arm is comfortable, it is by sacrificing my left arm, and now my left arm feels uncomfortable and starts to get strained.
> 
> I don't get it. And I never had this problem before, only until about 5 months ago.
> 
> edit: when I play as high as say, the beatles would .. my right arm is a lot more relaxed. However, my left WRIST started hurting after about 10 minutes of playing like that. again, when one arm is comfortable, the other is not.






try this, it might help. I do these every single day before I play, for about six minutes, as well as a fifteen minute guitar warm up.


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 6, 2011)

turbo said:


> whats that he says at the end of figure 7 ?
> "stay loose,work away any tension, and dont play if it hurts"



I agree with Satch here^

Just try to focus on using the correct muscles, try to start using more your wrist


----------



## refried bean (Aug 6, 2011)

*For left hand technique:*  Make sure your thumb is behind the guitar neck, not around it. Also make sure your fingers are fretting right, using as much as your fingertips as possible. I've met many students who didn't know why their left hand fatigued so quickly, and usually it's because of bad fretting technique and/or the position of their thumb. I find people with bigger hands tend to do the "thumb around the neck a la Hendrix" more. Make sure when you're play leads or doing complicated riffing that your thumb is behind the neck, and that your index/thumb make sort of a "V" or "U" shape. 

Also, playing classical style should be GOOD for your left hand. Why? Let me demonstrate it. Okay. Put your left hand on your lap, keeping your forearm straight on your leg, palm facing you. Then bend your wrist up like you're grabbing a guitar neck, while you keep your forearm on your leg. Now wiggle your fingers... Feel that tension? A lot of people tend to play like this when NOT playing classical style...this is what many people with bad technique feel. This can REALLY hurt your left hand bad and should be avoided.

Playing classical style, is more like holding your hand up straight. Forearm and wrist straight up, palm facing you. Now wiggle your fingers. MUCH LESS tension. This is why, if you're ever feeling any pain in your left hand playing guitar, SWITCH to classical style. If that still hurts, you're doing something wrong with your fingertips or thumb (the concave is wrong).

Now this generally works with everyone...

*
For Right Hand Technique:* This is a little harder to pinpoint because a lot of people pick different, have big hands, have long arms, work out...guys like Marty Friedman will pick however the fck he wants and never feel any pain while if we did it, I guarantee you this face would not be one of awesome metal brutality. 

http://api.ning.com/files/X55YygKly...K5YS*FlVAf4OcyYPXRjSgUaw__/MartyFriedman.jpeg


However, we could always give general advice...most people will say you want to use your wrist. I agree. Hold your hand up, and hold an imaginary pick...Then turn an imaginary doorknob. This is how your hand should feel when you're picking. I imagine it will be uber uncomfortable for people who've never done it before, and there WILL be a big loss of control first because you aren't used to it. For alternate picking...I heard it from Paul G himself that alternate picking is like funk guitar playing. You're just completely minimizing the technique, and bringing the motion of your wrist to just one or two strings.

Myself, I used to pick strange, kind of like how Paul Gilbert also used to pick funny. It took me 2 months to re-train my right hand to pick the "right" way and I've never regretted it since. I have tons of patience though...for that sort of thing.

If you send us a pic of your picking hand, it might be easier to give advice. Maybe you're doing something really really wrong and terrible and you don't know it...or maybe the way you're picking just isn't for you and you should change it to something else...


Anyway, hope that somewhat helped.



EDIT: By the way, you don't work out do you? The more you work out, the less finesse and the quicker your muscles get tense. They get used to brute motions instead of little delicate ones so that might affect your playing in a negative way as well (like when George Lynch started getting buff his playing suffered tremendously). Not saying you shouldn't work out (I do it myself), just make sure you're taking account of it, making sure you're resting properly, and making sure that you aren't forcing anything. After a day of intense exercise, I find it best to NOT play at all.


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 6, 2011)

Jstring said:


> You are too tense. Practice on relaxing your arm while playing, because it could also lead to playing related injuries. In my opinion, something more important then playing fast is playing relaxed.



This is truth. I'm still training my picking arm to relax. I found when I tried progressing faster in picking speed that I was picking with my elbow and not my wrist as much. Try keeping the foream anchored and pick with the wrist while keeping loose. 

Its definitely helping me both in accuracy and speed.


----------



## Slavocracy (Aug 10, 2011)

refried bean said:


> *For left hand technique:*  Make sure your thumb is behind the guitar neck, not around it. Also make sure your fingers are fretting right, using as much as your fingertips as possible. I've met many students who didn't know why their left hand fatigued so quickly, and usually it's because of bad fretting technique and/or the position of their thumb. I find people with bigger hands tend to do the "thumb around the neck a la Hendrix" more. Make sure when you're play leads or doing complicated riffing that your thumb is behind the neck, and that your index/thumb make sort of a "V" or "U" shape.
> 
> Also, playing classical style should be GOOD for your left hand. Why? Let me demonstrate it. Okay. Put your left hand on your lap, keeping your forearm straight on your leg, palm facing you. Then bend your wrist up like you're grabbing a guitar neck, while you keep your forearm on your leg. Now wiggle your fingers... Feel that tension? A lot of people tend to play like this when NOT playing classical style...this is what many people with bad technique feel. This can REALLY hurt your left hand bad and should be avoided.
> 
> ...


Excellent advise dude I'll try to keep mind of all that while I'm playing! I'm also doing some pre-guitarplay stretches as Jstring suggested.

One thing I've noticed as well is that when I palm mute, my whole arm tenses up, and if I try to relax it, my palm mutes sound dead and overly bassy, with not enough power. I'm not quite sure how to find a good balance... if I use too much power in my palm mutes, they sound great but my arm becomes tired almost immediately, and if I don't use enough then it just sounds like shit.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you sure this arm/muscle pain is from playing guitar......


----------



## Slavocracy (Aug 13, 2011)

BrianUV777BK said:


> Are you sure this arm/muscle pain is from playing guitar......


Hahah that's what my band said when I told them about this, nah it's definitely guitar related


----------



## DVRP (Aug 13, 2011)

orakle said:


> relaxing is not the key
> 
> you're simply using the wrong muscle
> 
> ...



Uhm that is very flawed logic. Talk to any professional musician and they will tell you being relaxed is the most important thing. While your right about using his wrist; whats the point if its not relaxed! Being relaxed is the key here!


----------



## Kemono (Aug 14, 2011)

GSingleton said:


> All I am saying is he study his body.


If that's all you wanted to say, then sure, that's great advice. Makes sense to analyze the situation to learn what movement or position is causing the pain.

But that advice doesn't invalidate what others wrote, per se, so doesn't support the proposal to ignore everyone else.


----------



## Slavocracy (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, heres something that might help you guys understand a bit more what i mean. If I havent lost you already anyway, lol.

when I dig my elbow into my side, and attempt to play guitar like that .. while it feels incredibly awkward, my shoulder feels MUCH more relaxed. I don't get it. -_-


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

1) Play more

2) I noticed playing while standing helps relieve my arm a lot, probably because it's not all scrunched together like sitting down.


----------



## holland1945 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I know anatomy and kinesiology. You do need to develop the muscles you are using gradually. Also proper nutrition is something almost everyone overlooks. Muscle pain is caused by lactic acid build up. Cramps are caused by lack of hydration and or potassium. There are supplement you can take to reduce the amount of lactic acid in your body. Though a more developed muscle will prolong the production of lactic acid. Complex carbs, taurine, potassium, and plenty of water are going to be very important for your muscles to be worked in this manner for extended periods of time. Moving your wrist is contracting your brachioradialis and bicep brachial. If you are going to town or playing tight controlled rhythms, they are being used. So my advice would be to build up to it every day. It took me a while to get to the fast stuff and my wrists and arms are healthy aside from my left elbow, and that isn't a guitar related injury. So best of luck to you. Hope this helps.*
*


----------



## that short guy (Sep 13, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Perhaps you're using too much of your actual arm when playing. If you're constantly flexing your biceps/triceps/forearm while playing, they will definitely get tired and you will hurt after a while.
> 
> A lot of fluidity and comfort comes from playing more with your wrist, and I would advise that you see if you could incorporate more of that into your playing. A palm mute should be more of a "flick" motion with your wrist rather than an entire arm movement. Also, if you notice that you tense up your entire arm when you are alternate picking really fast, try to relax and play more with your wrist.
> 
> ...


 
^^^ this guy just told you everything you need to know. you should use your wrist you'll be able to pick faster, longer and more accurately. It just takes time to learn the technique. but its kinda like learning to write solo's do you want to force it and when people hear it be like "eh he tried" or do you want to take the time and learn it and have people go "that guy knows wtf he's doing".


----------



## Kahless (Sep 13, 2011)

GSingleton said:


> Well, too bad I play guitar as well and you're ignorant of your own body.
> All I am saying is he study his body. Trust me, when you've played about 5-8 hours a day for 11 years, and you teach percussion, guitar, and piano...I think I would know how someone's arms and wrists work. Enjoy.



GSingleton, I think turbo may have been looking at your statement "do not listen to these people" as though you were snubbing everyones advice other than your own.. perhaps you were meaning that the topic started should not simply leave it at the advice in this topic but rather do further and continuous research, and did not intend that interpretation; If this is just a misunderstanding then you guys don't have to make any further claims against each other, right?

For the topic creator;
Something I started to do around the same period of my playing, for the same reason, was to independently train individual muscles or units of the arm to perform their associated actions for the picking motion (and later all picking motions, started off with just ups and downs then moving through all combinations).
If you try and play, straight off the bat, you are using several muscles, but you can only control so many consciously in a relaxed manner while you are teaching them new physical tasks - Some people already have various higher levels of control when using certain parts of their arm in certain ways, based on their use of their hands and arms throughout their life - So they may be lucky enough to just play and it works. However, for learning new motions, while concentrating on certain areas of your arm in use, others can be forgotten about, and are used rather than carefully built up, like throwing a weight up and down rather than carefully lifting it up and slowly lowering it down.
To fix this problem I started playing very slowly with just one part of the arm moving at a time, in order to build it up until it was strong enough to not require any concious monitoring to move in a relaxed manner. Starting off with the shoulder (this requires some odd picking, and is completely weird at first, but then later the tiniest of shoulder movements grace themselves into your playing and keep you completely relaxed), then just the elbow joint, then the wrist side to side, then the wrist up and down, then the fingers and thumb, e.g. circle picking in different directions, or at different angles. This has to be done quite extensively for each component, but it can all be done in less than a month for someone who even only gets an hour a day in. This can also reduce the amount of effort needed in anchoring hands and arms while picking.
I would suppose that doing this creates relaxation by training your mind to have sufficient muscle memory for each components usage, avoiding a component being neglected while focus is elsewhere - but i don't know enough about the brain and physiology to make such a claim!

The same thing is essential with the left hand and arm - moving the shoulder and elbow around on their own should be done by everyone from the start not just so that we all become used to moving our left hand around, rotating into different chord shapes, but also to prevent us from stressing up the left arm, elbowing the ribs etc.


----------

